# Ethernet connection can't be made



## bhowardtn18 (Sep 1, 2013)

The Roamio is my 7th TVIO...becomes the third in my current network set up. Ironically, the wireless works, but I need/want a wired connection and it can't find the router. I moved one of my premieres to this spot/connection, and it works fine, and finds the router. Also connected a computer there and all is fine. So the ethernet connection/cable is live. Then I moved this Roamio to the location of one of the Premieres. It has the same problem. Can't find Router, or not connecting to internet. Message 09. 

After my troubleshooting, I don't know what it could be other than an issue with the machine and it's Ethernet port.


----------



## aztivo (Feb 23, 2005)

bhowardtn18 said:


> The Roamio is my 7th TVIO...becomes the third in my current network set up. Ironically, the wireless works, but I need/want a wired connection and it can't find the router. I moved one of my premieres to this spot/connection, and it works fine, and finds the router. Also connected a computer there and all is fine. So the ethernet connection/cable is live. Then I moved this Roamio to the location of one of the Premieres. It has the same problem. Can't find Router, or not connecting to internet. Message 09.
> 
> After my troubleshooting, I don't know what it could be other than an issue with the machine and it's Ethernet port.


Try plugging it directly into your router eith a short 3' cable and see if that port on the router lights up. If not its a bad nic. This will happen from time to time


----------



## Devx (Jun 1, 2006)

bhowardtn18 said:


> The Roamio is my 7th TVIO...becomes the third in my current network set up. Ironically, the wireless works, but I need/want a wired connection and it can't find the router. I moved one of my premieres to this spot/connection, and it works fine, and finds the router. Also connected a computer there and all is fine. So the ethernet connection/cable is live. Then I moved this Roamio to the location of one of the Premieres. It has the same problem. Can't find Router, or not connecting to internet. Message 09.
> 
> After my troubleshooting, I don't know what it could be other than an issue with the machine and it's Ethernet port.


When you connect the Ethernet cable, are there any LEDs lit on the Ethernet port at the rear of the Roamio? The Tivo should show link/activity status as well as the router.


----------



## bhowardtn18 (Sep 1, 2013)

I was so convinced that it was the Roamio that I have bought another, and have the same issue. So it's at least not the one Roamio... I have put it in the place of a relatively new Tivo premiere, just substituting it in place, using the same cords for HDMI, power and ethernet. For the premiere, all is well. Connects to internet, downloads, etc. When I plug in the Roamio in it's place, I get the error messages again. Gateway not set up, and Error Message N09. I do note that on the back of the machine, only the green LED lights up (not the yellow). That seems significant. The fact that the Premiere is fine, and that I've now tried two Roamio's on the same ethernet line and they won't work...I don't k now what to make of this.


----------



## Voodoo22 (Sep 12, 2006)

Sometimes Ethernet auto-negotiation fails.. meaning the Tivo and Switch/router couldn't agree on speed (10/100/1000) or duplex (half/full).

If you have a 'better' switch/router you might find these settings in it for the port.


----------



## Devx (Jun 1, 2006)

bhowardtn18 said:


> I was so convinced that it was the Roamio that I have bought another, and have the same issue. So it's at least not the one Roamio... I have put it in the place of a relatively new Tivo premiere, just substituting it in place, using the same cords for HDMI, power and ethernet. For the premiere, all is well. Connects to internet, downloads, etc. When I plug in the Roamio in it's place, I get the error messages again. Gateway not set up, and Error Message N09. I do note that on the back of the machine, only the green LED lights up (not the yellow). That seems significant. The fact that the Premiere is fine, and that I've now tried two Roamio's on the same ethernet line and they won't work...I don't k now what to make of this.


Seems the other devices worked but try a different Ethernet cable just to be sure. Also, is the Roamio getting an IP address at all? Should be listed in Settings, Network, Status.


----------



## stoli412 (Nov 22, 2003)

My Roamio didn't like my ethernet switch. It's a gigabit "green" 8-port switch. The link light would come on for a few seconds and then shut off, and it would go through this cycle repeatedly. I tried different cables, ports, etc with no change. I've never had any trouble with this switch in the past so I was sure it was the Roamio. On a hunch I tried a different switch and everything has been working fine ever since. I'm not sure why, but the Roamio just didn't like my original switch. I thought it might have something to do with being a "green" switch, but the new one is "green" as well and does just fine.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

stoli412 said:


> My Roamio didn't like my ethernet switch. It's a gigabit "green" 8-port switch. The link light would come on for a few seconds and then shut off, and it would go through this cycle repeatedly. I tried different cables, ports, etc with no change. I've never had any trouble with this switch in the past so I was sure it was the Roamio. On a hunch I tried a different switch and everything has been working fine ever since. I'm not sure why, but the Roamio just didn't like my original switch. I thought it might have something to do with being a "green" switch, but the new one is "green" as well and does just fine.


What are the 2 models of switches (one that you had issues with and the new one)?

Scott


----------



## MScottC (Sep 11, 2004)

This has been discussed in several other threads.
The switches that I had an issue with are TRENDnet 8-Port Unmanaged Gigabit GREENnet Standard Switches, model number TEG-S80G. I had two of them in my network, one on each end of a long run between the front end and back end of my apartment. I reconfigured my network to remove them from the path between Roamio and Mini, and all my TiVo disconnect issues went away.


----------



## StevesWeb (Dec 26, 2008)

MScottC said:


> This has been discussed in several other threads.
> The switches that I had an issue with are TRENDnet 8-Port Unmanaged Gigabit GREENnet Standard Switches, model number TEG-S80G. I had two of them in my network, one on each end of a long run between the front end and back end of my apartment. I reconfigured my network to remove them from the path between Roamio and Mini, and all my TiVo disconnect issues went away.


OMG, I have at least four of these in my network, the very same model, including one behind my router that would need to pass through DHCP requests.

The OP complaint is consistent with DHCP failure, I'll try a static IP instead. If that does not fix it I'll connect my new Roamio to an Airport in the same room.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

MScottC said:


> This has been discussed in several other threads.
> The switches that I had an issue with are TRENDnet 8-Port Unmanaged Gigabit GREENnet Standard Switches, model number TEG-S80G. I had two of them in my network, one on each end of a long run between the front end and back end of my apartment. I reconfigured my network to remove them from the path between Roamio and Mini, and all my TiVo disconnect issues went away.


I've had the same issue with a Dlink Gigabit green switch. Since installing a non green switch that my Romaio connects to I have not had any issues.

I still use sixteen other Dlink green gigabit switches with everything else on my network. Only the Romaio had any serious issue with the green switches.

Although the Minis might also have the same issue but I have not used them much since getting the Romaio Pro.


----------



## MScottC (Sep 11, 2004)

DHCP vs Static is not the issue. I tried both to get it to work over a two day period... Eliminating the switch in question cleared it up... Once that was in place, I went back to Static from DHPC. It works in both modes without the switches. Ironically, I'm using an older Trendnet router as my WiFi access point and switch in my livingroom. 1st port links to the router in my office, 2nd port to the Roamio, and the third of 4 to the GigE switch. Similar setup in my office where the mini is.


----------



## stoli412 (Nov 22, 2003)

I also had problems with the TRENDnet 8-port gigabit switch. Strangely, I switched it out for a TRENDnet 5-port gigabit switch and had no issues. I ended up replacing the 8-port switch with another 8-port switch from Monoprice and I've had no problems since. I wonder what's up with the TRENDnet???


----------



## bhowardtn18 (Sep 1, 2013)

Ok, so I have solved my problem, but it was different from anything theorized. And it's something TIVO needs to know about. 


My network originates with a time capsule connected to the cable modem. From there it goes to a D-Link DGS-1008G.. Both of my Premieres operate on Ethernet connections through the D-Link. The Roamio will not recognize the D-Link gateway, But when I change the config and run the Roamio on a line coming from the Time Capsule, the problem is solved! I don't know if the issue is the Roamio not speaking to the D-Link or something to do with the 2nd generation link. Ether way, TIVOneeds to know that the Roamio has an issue the Premiere does not.


----------



## jscozz (Sep 28, 2002)

I am hoping to have my Pro in a few days. I have a Trendnet 16 port g-bit switch. If the VERY expensive new Pro does not work with my switch I will be a little angry. It would be ridiculous to have go out and replace my house switch because of a Tivo shortcoming... especially after spending > $1000 for a unit and service. It should just work!

Anyone have a TrendNet green switch and their pro DOES work?


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

If you do have issues there would be no need to replace your main switch. Just get a small mini switch and connect that to the Roamio. And connect one port of the small switch to your main switch.

The non green switch I am using With my Roamio Pro goes through three other green switches before it is finally connected to the switch in my router.


----------



## Devx (Jun 1, 2006)

jscozz said:


> I am hoping to have my Pro in a few days. I have a Trendnet 16 port g-bit switch. If the VERY expensive new Pro does not work with my switch I will be a little angry. It would be ridiculous to have go out and replace my house switch because of a Tivo shortcoming... especially after spending > $1000 for a unit and service. It should just work!
> 
> Anyone have a TrendNet green switch and their pro DOES work?


Yes. :up: I have a Trendnet green gigabit switch (TEG-S80G) with no issues. The Roamio Pro has to go through 2 of them to get to the router for DHCP. I also have a Dlink green gigabit switch (DGS-2205) that I used with the Roamio during setup and for MRV transfers. That switch also has to go through another Trendnet before getting to the router and did not have issues. I use a Trendnet S80G to connect all of the rooms with another S80G in each room that has Ethernet, the router is hanging off it, wireless APs, PCs, etc.

I recently used my "green" switch network to transfer over 200 HD hrs of content to my Roamio from my Elite. I didn't notice any drops. Average was about 80Mbps.

Now that my Roamio is in it's final spot I'll keep an eye on it.


----------



## MScottC (Sep 11, 2004)

The Green switch for me didn't prevent transfers, it did however keep taking down the connection between the Roamio Plus and the Mini. But based on this conversation, I may try leaving the TiVo devices hooked to their current devices, but re-wiring so that the green switches are in the path between the two rooms, and therefore between the TiVos. Yes, things are currently working for me, but I'm curious.


----------



## Devx (Jun 1, 2006)

So I spoke too soon. After more testing I can definitely reproduce the issue with streaming on the Trendnet S80G. From an Elite, I can stream a show from the Roamio and if I leave it streaming long enough it will be interrupted with an error. I can immediately restart streaming but the dropout is enough to disrupt the stream. After my Elite is done with the Tivo HD transfers I'll try MRV as well. I'll be surprised if the transfers don't have any issues. I think the D-link may be OK.

Maybe MRV network errors are handled differently than MRS?


----------



## bdspilot (Dec 10, 2010)

I have the same issue with MRV. 3 Interruptions during streaming.


----------



## Devx (Jun 1, 2006)

bdspilot said:


> I have the same issue with MRV. 3 Interruptions during streaming.


Is the Roamio directly connected to a "green" switch? If so, that is likely the culprit.

What I've found interesting is that I tried the test in reverse and streamed a show from the Elite to the Roamio and for an hour long show I didn't have any problem. To be safe, I've connected the Roamio to the switch on my AP instead but not sure why the dropouts happen more often on some switches.


----------



## elwaylite (Apr 23, 2006)

Mine doesn't like my Ethernet setup, which runs through a powerline adapter. Dish, the blu-ray player, roku all have zero issues. When the Roamio basis is connected viz Ethernet, it takes forever to call in and update if I force it, some time it even fails. It also wont start an amazon download. If I switch over to wifi, its flawless. My SS is 85% normally, so I'm just using wifi.


----------



## BC59 (Nov 20, 2004)

I had problems with a green dlink 8-port gigabit switch, but problems went away when I swapped in a non-green netgear 5-port gigabit switch I had laying around.

I thought I would check with TiVo on an eta for resolution and here is what I got:

BC: I have had networking problems with my new Roamio Pro when connecting thru a green gigabit switch - it works thru a non-green switch
BC: any news on if you will be fixing that issue?
Jessica: TiVo does not really support the use of switches, so there is no ETA on when this would be looked into.
BC: really? that is TiVo's official position on this?
Jessica: Yes.
BC: wow - that seems pretty bad - not sure how that will go over in the forums - is there someone I can complain to about that policy?
Jessica: I would be happy to assist you and document your complaint.
BC: OK - I would appreciate that - almost all wired network environments utilize switches
Jessica: I will pass your feedback along. 
Jessica: Is there anything else I can help you with today?
BC: no, not for now - are you OK with me posting your policy on the TiVo community forum?
Jessica: You are free to do so if you wish.
BC: OK thanks

I was pretty surprised - guess I better go find a non-green 8-port before they disappear


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

BC59 said:


> Jessica: TiVo does not really support the use of switches, so there is no ETA on when this would be looked into.


What do they think we are plugging the ethernet cord into?


----------



## DallasGG (May 5, 2015)

I recently bought an ethernet powerline adapter so I could get faster and more consistent streaming using Netflix through my Tivo Roamio OTA. When I first tried to set it up with the ethernet connection, it would not connect. After trying many times, I switched back to wireless. But I couldn't get that to work until I restarted my Tivo. Today, I discovered I had set up my router/ethernet switch and Powerline Adapter incorrectly and tried again. Once again, it would only work AFTER I restarted my Tivo. 

Has anyone else had the problem where changing their network connection (wireless to wired or vice versa) would only work after restarting their Tivo Roamio? Or was I doing something wrong when I switched back and forth from wireless to wired?

I would think that Tivo would put instructions on the screen to tell users to restart their Tivo to ensure that the new connection would work.

FYI. The Trendnet TPL-406E2K powerline adapter I'm using is making a huge difference in my streaming with Netflix. It almost immediately starts streaming in 1080P vs my wireless that would bounce back and forth from crappy to good streaming. Perhaps I needed a new wireless router.


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

Hi guys,
I am pretty sure I have seen posts before about problems with green switches. If memory serves, sometimes this is triggered by using the power saving settings on the Tivo. If you have power savings enabled, you might try disabling it and see if that helps.
PS. Tivo policy is not to support the use of switches, it is a gaping support hole from my perspective since the use of switches are very common even on home networks.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

fcfc2 said:


> Hi guys,
> I am pretty sure I have seen posts before about problems with green switches. If memory serves, sometimes this is triggered by using the power saving settings on the Tivo. If you have power savings enabled, you might try disabling it and see if that helps.
> PS. Tivo policy is not to support the use of switches, it is a gaping support hole from my perspective since the use of switches are very common even on home networks.


Especially since it is almost impossible to get A connection without a switch involved
Since many cable/dsl modems have a built in switch. Or you aren't going to be going to other devices without a switch involved.


----------

